
Show HN: Trigger serverless functions on Postgres events - tirumaraiselvan
https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine/blob/master/event-triggers.md
======
tango12
Hi HN!

We’ve put together a simple interface and system to capture and deliver
Postgres events to webhooks.

Key features: \- Event capture is atomic and reliable \- event delivery has
configurable retry logic \- events are instrumented with unique ids, and logs
contain info important for observing e2e latency and so on \- retry any event
delivery, especially to make dev/debugging easier

------
was_boring
Cool, how does this differ from using pg_notify and waiting for a notification
on a stable connection / server?

~~~
tango12
Kind of what we do underneath!

We make it easy to setup and manage via a UI (or optional declarative config).
And then some plumbing around retrying event delivery and similar nitty
gritties.

